# Jacke für Extremschwitzer gesucht



## yaegi (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre mit dem MTB ca 4-5 mal die Woche meine Runde Straße nach der Arbeit und suche für den Herbst/Winter eine recht winddichte und schnittige Jacke.

Problem:
*ich schwitze hardcore*, da ich meine Runde vollgas fahre. Sind ca 30km und fahre hier in einer knappen Stunde einen Schnitt von ca 32km/h. In der Zeit trinke ich 1,5l.

ich hatte bereits eine Active Shell Jacke von Gore. Nur leider war ich hinterher untendrunter klatschnass. Auch andre billigere Softshell Jacken haben da null geholfen, aber das Tragegefühl der Softshells hat mir sehr viel besser gefallen.

Ich fahre nicht bei Regen. Die Jacke sollte nur recht gut gegen den Fahrtwind schützen und mich halbwegs trocken halten. Eigentlich einfache Anforderungen, nur irgendwie kam ich bisher immer klatschnass heim.

Habe ich ein grundsätzliches Problem das unlösbar ist?

thx
yaegi


----------



## adrenochrom (6. Oktober 2016)

yaegi schrieb:


> Habe ich ein grundsätzliches Problem das unlösbar ist?


ja
wer _vollgas_ faehrt schwitzt eben _hardcore_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (6. Oktober 2016)

Wie sehn die Schichten unter der Jacke aus


----------



## 2wheelfun (6. Oktober 2016)

Kann es sein, dass "richtig winddicht" vielleicht nicht so praktisch ist ...wg. feuchter Luftabführung?
Vielleicht sollte sie wenigstens partiell Luftdurchlässiger (zB am Rücken) sein und/oder Lüftungsreißverschlüsse oä haben.
Mich interessiert es auch, da ich vor dem gleichen Problem stehe. Am problematischsten ist es, wenn´s kalt ist.
Die ganzen tollen Zahlen zur Atmungsaktivität bei irgendwelchen Membranjacken kann man wohl vergessen - egal wie teuer der Kram ist. Wenn man dynamisch schwitzend unterwegs ist, schafft das wohl keine. 
Vielleicht kommt ja hier was Gutes raus... Ich lasse mich überraschen. ;-)


----------



## Spooniak (6. Oktober 2016)

Eine Membranjacke (winddicht oder wasserdicht) kann nie soviel Feuchtigkeit nach "außen" transportieren, wie man beim intensiven Fahren durch schwitzen produziert. Aus diesem Grund würde ich eher auf ein anderes Material zum drunterziehen in Betracht ziehen. Ich nutze z.B. Merinowolle für mein Shirt. Damit habe ich nicht so ein nasses Gefühl, wie mit einem Baumwoll-Shirt. Ansonsten würde ich mal probieren, eine Softshell-Jacke mit Unterarmbelüftung zu testen. Das kann auch ein wenig bringen. Ganz schwitzfrei wirst du nie werden, da können Hersteller ihre Membranen noch so sehr bewerben


----------



## Spenglerextrem (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke eine Jacke ist einfach zu dick.

Wenn man schwitzt muss man sich doch dünner anziehen.

Wie wärs mit einer Windweste mit Nezurücken. So ist der Oberkörper vot Fahrtwind geschützt und hinten am Rücken kann der Dampf raus.


----------



## yaegi (6. Oktober 2016)

Shit, so dachte ich mir das auch schon. Grundsätzlich fahre ich nach dem zwiebelprinzip aus dünnen lang und/oder kurzarmigen funktionsshierts (odlo).

Das funktioniert soweit auch wunderbar bis zu einer bestimmten temperatur. Ab unter 12-15grad wirds mir da einfach zu frisch. Westen hab ich auch, nur ist die funktionsunterwäsche an andren stellen dann zu offen. Deswegen dachte ich ich bräuchte was winddichteres.

Am rücken auslüften hilft mir leider nix, da ich mit camelbak fahre. Dann muss wohl ein dichteres langes shirt zum schluss drüber.

ich bin die gore jacke ausschliesslich mit einem dünnen funktionsshirt gefahren. Je nach temperatur wars zu warm oder zu frisch. Aber immer nass.


----------



## Jocki (6. Oktober 2016)

Der Arcteryx psiphon Pullover oder Jacken aus Durastretch von Dynafit sorgen für hohen Dampfdurchgang bei gutem Windschutz.


----------



## hell.rose (7. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht mal die Softshell von Gore ausprobieren...Die Powertrail als Thermo Softshell? Actvie Shell geht ja eher in Richtung Hardshell ....


----------



## vitaminc (7. Oktober 2016)

Also halbwegs trocken bei 1 Stunde Vollgas wird leider nicht funktionieren, keine Klamotte bietet ausreichend Dampfdurchlässigkeit, und mit Rucksack wird der Rücken immer garantiert verschwitzt sein.

Ich würde auch mal ne Mischung aus "weniger ist mehr" und "dünne Kleidungsschichten" probieren. Auf keinen Fall eine dicke Jacke mit Membran oder Innenflies, sondern ein dünnes Base/Midlayer zusammen mit einer dünnen Windjacke ohne Membran die ca. 80-90% Winddicht ist.
Als Windjacke kann ich die Norrona Aero60 empfehlen, ist halt legere geschnitten, recht dünn und hat ne Kapuze. Da gibt es sicher auch genug Alternativen von anderen Herstellern. Als Base/Midlayer je nach Temperatur verschiedene Shirts aus Merino/Polyester und dergleichen probieren.


----------



## yaegi (7. Oktober 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Also halbwegs trocken bei 1 Stunde Vollgas wird leider nicht funktionieren


ja ich befürchte es schon lange. bin eben grade vom radeln heim gekommen. heute mit odlo langarm unterhemd, darüber ein langes thermotrikot und eine winddichte und hinten komplett offene pearl izumi weste. bei 13-14°C klatschnass. temperaturmäßg wars mir gerade richtig. an den armen noch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burki111 (7. Oktober 2016)

Nunja, bei 13-14 °C bin ich gerade am überlegen, ob ich statt kurz/kurz nun oben entweder Armlinge oder ein wirklich dünnes Langarmtrikot anziehen sollte; ein Thermotrikot + Windweste wären mir da deutlich zu viel.
Ich trage (ausser bei etwa > 25 °C) als erste Schicht eigentlich immer ein sehr saugfähiges Netzhemd, welches eben den meisten Schweiß aufnimmt.


----------



## psychorad!cal (7. Oktober 2016)

Gehöre auch zu der Kategorie,meine Haglöfs Softshell ist da top,lässt sich mit Reisverschlüssen Partiel öffnen während der fahrt,dazu ein Funktionshirt.Trocken bleibt man nicht aber es ist im Rahmen.


----------



## Herrma (7. Oktober 2016)

ich würde als erstes mal den Rucksack weglassen und zur Flasche greifen. bei nur einer Stunde Fahrzeit braucht der Körper keine 1,5 liter. man kann sich auch angewöhnen zu viel zu trinken. ist nicht weiter schlimm aber irgend wie muss der Körper das "zu viel" auch wieder los werden.


----------



## Wubber (7. Oktober 2016)

Das Problem wirst Du immer haben. Um so mehr Jacken um so mehr wird sich der Schweiß ansammeln. Ich habe schon ettliches versucht, im Winter bin ich einfach Nass. Für mich selber habe ich dann entschieden lieber verschwitzt als erfroren.  
Wenn es dann dazu noch regnet wird es am schlimmsten. Aber da dann auch lieber von innen der warme Schweiß wie von außen den kalten Regen auf der Haut. Hauptsache nicht frieren und sich erkälten.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. Oktober 2016)

ich schwitze auch immer sehr stark. Mein Bekleidungssystem im Herbst/Winter (und da bis ca - 26°C erprobt).

Kurze Baggy. Darunter bei Bedarf eine knielange Merinounterhose. Knieschützer, lange Socken, die runtergerollt sind.
Oben kurzes Goreunterhemd, darüber Merinorollkragenpullover und dann noch ein langärmliges Goreradhemd.

Das wars. Bei Fahren friere ich nicht dank der Bewegung. Bei sehr langen Abfahrten kommt noch schnell eine Radweste drüber. Mache ich Pause - Socken hochziehen. Lange Regenhose drüber und oben warme Softshell. Bei Touren im Bereich 3 Stunden habe ich Ersatzhandschuhe bzw. Unterhemd dabei, daß ich bei der Halbzeit wechsele


----------



## vitaminc (8. Oktober 2016)

RomainK schrieb:


> ich schwitze auch immer sehr stark. Mein Bekleidungssystem im Herbst/Winter (und da bis ca - 26°C erprobt).
> 
> Kurze Baggy. Darunter bei Bedarf eine knielange Merinounterhose. Knieschützer, lange Socken, die runtergerollt sind.
> Oben kurzes Goreunterhemd, darüber Merinorollkragenpullover und dann noch ein langärmliges Goreradhemd.
> ...



Bei -26 Grad fahre ich zwar kein Rad mehr, aber untenrum ist es bei mir ähnlich wenn es auf den Berg geht. Unten Sitzpolsterhose kurz oder lang, darüber Baggy, Knie und Schienbeinschoner und je nach Temperatur gibt es ein unterschiedliches Paar dicke Socken bis hin zu SealSkinz.
Sehr lange Abfahrten hat es bei uns im Mittelgebirge nicht, ansonsten suche ich mir technisch etwas schwierigere Strecken da wird es mir durch Angst und Verkrampfen am Lenker automatisch warm 

Ersatzklamotten sind immer hilfreich, so kann man mal ne was durchgeschwitztes schnell tauschen, ansonsten helfen auch zwischendurch Hütten/Gaststätten und der eine oder andere Glühwein und Schnaps.. verdammt ich krieg grad Lust aufs Ski fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeeehaaa (8. Oktober 2016)

Almdudler!

Zum Thema, ich hab bisher ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit Vliesjacken/pullies. Die sind zwar voll zugig und zum schnell/bergab fahren braucht man noch eine Weste oder ähnliches um den Wind abzuhalten. Aber durch den hohen Luftdruchsatz bleiben die bei mir länger trocken als winddichte Jacken.
Hosen bin ich auch noch am suchen, die langen Thermoradhosen sind meistens entweder zu warm oder zu kalt. Knieprotektoren als Waden-/Schienbeinwärmer funktionieren bisher ganz gut, mal sehen bis zu welcher Temperatur das noch gut geht.


----------



## Thebike69 (8. Oktober 2016)

So eine Jacke gibt es nicht!!!!!!
Fahre seit Jahrzehnten mit dem RR zügig zur Arbeit. Hab in der Zeit viel ausprobiert. 
Einfach dran gewöhnen und ✅


----------



## Baitman (10. Oktober 2016)

Wenn soviel geschwitzt wird das nichts mehr funktioniert warum nicht nen ganz anderen Ansatz wählen. Dicke Stoffe als Zwischenschicht die viel Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen. Feuchte Kleidung wird erst zum Problem wenn sie kalt wird. Ich würde mal folgendes versuchen:

-Netzunterhemd (trage ich das ganze Jahr durch)
-evtl Merinoshirt
- dickere Fleecejacke oder auch Baumwollpullie
-Windweste/Windjacke drüber

Ist der Pullie so richtig vollgeschwitzt kommt ein frischer aus dem Rucksack...


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Oktober 2016)

dir darf beim losfahren nicht warm sein, sonst hast du zu viel an.

knie, korpus und hände müssen warm sein. der rest ist bei so einer kurzen vollgasrunde m.m.n. zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. Oktober 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> dir darf beim losfahren nicht warm sein, sonst hast du zu viel an.


Naja, als Schwitzer wird bergauf auch duenne Kleidung nass, womit man daraufhin friert. Bei mir funktioniert auch eher Baitmans Methode: Nass aber warm.


----------



## hempblend (10. Oktober 2016)

Seit dem ich ein Gore WS Shirt habe, hat sich das Thema schwitzen bei mir erledigt:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/G...R-WS-Thermo-Shirt-Langarm-Windstopper-p40478/
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...stopper-thermo-shirt-long-men-black-gore.html

Das Teil ist hinten durchlässig und vorn winddicht. Ich trage es wenn es unter 10°C hat als Zwischenschicht über einem Merino shirt und unter einem normalen Trikot. Kein Wind, kein Schweiss. Für mich die perfekte Lösung. Viel angenehme als eine Windstopper Jacke. Die Trage wirklich nur wenn es unter 0°C hat.


----------



## Baitman (11. Oktober 2016)

Eigentlich widerspricht das der Logik. Wenn der Wind freie Fahrt bis zum Windstoppershirt hat müsste das wesentlich schneller als bei einem Windbreaker der als äusserste Schicht getragen wird, auskühlen.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (11. Oktober 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach, erwarten viele unter dem Wort/Funktion "Atmungsaktiv" sehr viel und sind dann enttäuscht.
Genau genommen, ist es das falsche Wort, denn "aktiv" ist das Material nicht.

Ich tropfe auch schnell wie ein Kieslaster und habe über die Jahre auch einiges an Sachen probiert.
Ich bin für mich, zu der Feststellung gekommen, dass selbst die hochwertigen Klamotten, die ich habe, nicht das nach außen so schnell weiter geben können, wie der Körper es abgibt. Hochwertige Kleidung hilft schon viel, aber für so Typen wie mich und andere, gibt es das Material nicht. Das habe ich zumindest für mich festgestellt.

Du musst wohl mit einer gewissen Nässe von innen leben. Vor allem, wenn man den Puls hochtreibt.

www.trailbomber.de

Gruss

PS.: Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2016)

yaegi schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit dem MTB ca 4-5 mal die Woche meine Runde Straße nach der Arbeit und suche für den Herbst/Winter eine recht winddichte und schnittige Jacke.
> 
> Problem:
> *ich schwitze hardcore*, da ich meine Runde vollgas fahre. Sind ca 30km und fahre hier in einer knappen Stunde einen Schnitt von ca 32km/h. In der Zeit trinke ich 1,5l.
> ...


Wenn du ohne Jacke schon schwitzen würdest, schwitzt du mit "atmungsaktiver" Jacke nicht weniger. Sonst würden die Leute beim Beachvolleyball alle mit Goretex-Jacke rumlaufen.
Merino drunter oder irgendwas, was sich nicht so nass anfühlt. Was anderes gibs nicht.


----------



## hempblend (11. Oktober 2016)

Baitman schrieb:


> Eigentlich widerspricht das der Logik. Wenn der Wind freie Fahrt bis zum Windstoppershirt hat müsste das wesentlich schneller als bei einem Windbreaker der als äusserste Schicht getragen wird, auskühlen.



Ich vermute mal die Kombination aus Merino als erste Schicht und dem Windstopper Shirt drüber macht den Unterschied. Das Merino Shirt von Falke liegt hauteng an und trocknet sehr schnell. Das Windstopper Shirt lässt vorn kein Wind durch, es fühlt sich also angenehm warm an, und durch das Netz hinten kann das Merino Shirt noch schneller trocknen. Das Trikot drüber (bei mir ein Endura MT500 Burner) verstärkt den Effekt durch die unterschiedlichen Stoffe vorn/hinten noch.

Also mir taugts viel mehr als ne Jacke, und zusätzlich trägt es nicht so dick auf. Aber jeder ist anders. Im Zweifel, probieren ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (11. Oktober 2016)

Was nützt hinten ein Netz wenn da der Rucksack anliegt?
Ich bin am Rücken immer nass, egal was ich anziehe. Und wenn ich vorne noch nen Windstopper anziehe, dann bin ich da garantiert auch komplett schweißgebadet. 

Wind & Luft trägt durchaus dazu bei dass der Dampf entweichen kann, deswegen finde ich es ganz gut wenn man Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen hat, oder eben eine Windjacke nutzt die nicht komplett winddicht ist. Alles andere endet bei mir in Saunagefühl so dass sogar die äußere Kleidungsschicht nass ist, und ab dann hilft so gut wie gar nichts mehr außer Wechselkleidung, Sonne, Hütte, ..


----------



## decay (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich würd mal ein Fleece passender Dicke probieren, das transportiert den Schweiss noch am besten, eventuell noch so ein Shirt mit Windstopper an der Brustseite drunter.

Ich habe eine Fox Diffuse Jacke, die ist im Schulterbereich und obere Brust winddicht, der Rest ist was Fleece/Softshell artiges, die funktioniert sehr gut und war gar nicht teuer.


----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2016)

Wenn er 1,5h voll durchpowert, kann er anziehen was er will. Er wird immer schwitzen. Die Frage ist schon fast d/trollig.

Er schreibt ja auch nix von Saunagefühl oder klamm sein, sondern nur dass er nachher nass ist. (edit: wenns weiter nichts ist -  kein Problem...) Guck dir die Fußballer an, die sind nach 45 Minuten auch verschwitzt.

Ich fahr aktuell mit Merino-Fleece-dünner Softshell. Ist gut. Trotzdem schwitze ich unter dem Rucksack.


----------



## decay (11. Oktober 2016)

Ja, mit Rucksack fahr ich inzw. selten, mit nem Evoc isses quasi garantiert.


----------



## adrenochrom (11. Oktober 2016)

war taxi rufen schon?


----------



## trautsichnix (11. Oktober 2016)

trag wenigstens *MERINO* Unterwäsche dann Richts du nicht wie Iltis


----------



## adrenochrom (11. Oktober 2016)

duschen ftw


----------



## ExcelBiker (12. Oktober 2016)

Für alle, die die Hintergründe wissen wollen, warum das mit der Membran in diesem Fall nicht funktionieren kann:
Beim radeln (und entsprechendem anderen Sport) entsteht unter der Jacke eine hohe Temperatur (verglichen zur Außentemperatur) und hohe Luftfeuchte. Dadurch, daß durch die Winddichtigkeit wenig weitere Bekleidung nötig ist, entsteht an der Jacke zwischen innen und außen ein sehr großes Temperaturgefälle auf sehr wenig Distanz. Die Jacke kühlt also an der Innenseite sehr stark ab. Dadurch entsteht eine sog. Taupunktunterschreitung und der Dampf kondensiert an der Innenseite der Jacke. Flüssiges Wasser läßt die Membran aber nicht durch.

Der gleiche Effekt ist z.B. im Winter an Fensterscheiben zu beobachten, wo sich auch Kondenswasser bilden kann. Das Fenster entspricht dann der Jacke. Ein anderes Beispiel für Taupunktunterschreitung findet sich an kalten Getränkegläsern an warmen, feuchten Tagen. Typisch: außen nasses Bierglas im Biergarten. Auch Kletterer kennen den Effekt, bei warmen, feuchten Wetter kann am kalten Fels Wasser kondensieren.

Sinnvoller wäre es hier, die Isolierschicht zu erhöhen und für eine größere Durchlüftung der Bekleidung zu sorgen. Sprich, mehrere Lagen anziehen, die aber nicht winddicht sind. Die oberen Schichten werden vom Wind getrocknet (weil dampfförmig vorhanden), die unteren Schichten transportieren die Flüssigkeit nach außen. Auf die untersten Schichten kommt wegen der Dicke auch kein Wind, also bleibt man selbst warm.

Ich weiß, das ist eine Bastelei, um eine zu Temperatur-Fahrgeschwindigkeit-Luftfeuchte passende Kombination zu finden. Ich habe immer einen Rucksack dabei, und kann die Bekleidung nachkorrigieren. Nachdem da die Fahrgeschwindigkeit einfließt (rauf langsam vs. runter schnell), fahre ich rauf mit weniger, und bei runterfahren kommt noch ein Pullover (luftdurchlässig) dazu.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (12. Oktober 2016)

War "fahr langsamer" schon?

Mal ehrlich, ist doch juppe mit dem schwitzen; solange Du hinterher duschst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (13. Oktober 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> So eine Jacke gibt es nicht!!!!!!





vitaminc schrieb:


> keine Klamotte bietet ausreichend Dampfdurchlässigkeit



Nuff said! Ich kauf auch keine (völlig über)teu(e)r(t)en Membranjacken mehr, es macht keinen Sinn.

Ich hab auch schon einiges durch. Man ist früher oder später durchnässt.


----------



## broeckchen (13. Oktober 2016)

Ab niedrigen einstelligen Temperaturen (ab 4°C bis minus) bin ich mit der Kombination aus langarm Funktionsshirt, Windstoppershirt und dünner Regenjacke mit geöffnetem Unterarmreißverschluss gut zurecht gekommen. Zusätlich noch einen Microfaserschlauch am Hals, um das ganze nach "abzudichten", sowie Windstopper Maske und Helmunterzieher. 
Das ganze hat für 45 Minuten Fahrweg zur Arbeit gut funktioniert, lediglich der Rücken war etwas angeschwitzt, lag wohl am Rucksack. 
Die ersten 5 bis 10 Minuten ist es etwas frisch, sobald die Betriebstemperatur erreicht ist, passt es optimal und auch bei einem kurzem Stop beschlägt die Brille nicht sofort.


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Oktober 2016)

yaegi schrieb:


> Ich fahre nicht bei Regen. Die Jacke sollte nur recht gut gegen den Fahrtwind schützen und mich halbwegs trocken halten. Eigentlich einfache Anforderungen, nur irgendwie kam ich bisher immer klatschnass heim.
> 
> Habe ich ein grundsätzliches Problem das unlösbar ist?


Nur begrenzt lösbar. 

Je nach Temperatur: 
- Nur ein Windgilet mit Netz hinten. Beispiel von Löffler. Hält den Fahrtwind vom Körper fern, lässt dich aber nicht zu sehr schwitzen. Darunter bspw. ein Stehkragenpullover. 
- Wenn's kälter wird: idealweise eine membranlose (nur winddicht aufgrund dichter Webart) Windjacke mit *langen Belüftungszipps.*

Und: sofern du nicht im Flachland wohnst, sondern es einmal lange bergauf geht und dann einmal lange runter: bergauf so viel ausziehen wie möglich. Jacke erst bergab (oder bei Wind) an.


----------



## roliK (14. Oktober 2016)

Und halt Ersatzgewand mitnehmen - hab zur Zeit eigentlich immer eine zweite Garnitur (zumindest für oben) im Rucksack. Gibt nix besseres als oben am Berg in trockenes Gewand zu schlüpfen.


----------



## mbal84 (31. Oktober 2016)

Habe mir die Ortovox Col Becchei gekauft und die ist schon sehr atmungsaktiv. Außer an der Front keine Membran, durch das Material kommt Wind durch, aber nur so wenig, dass es bei sportlicher Fahrweise nicht kalt wird. Die Unterarmbelüftung ist auch top. Körpernaher Schnitt, die Kapuze flattert nicht im Wind und kann bei Bedarf unter den Helm gezogen werden...sehr angenehm bei langen Abfahrten auf der Straße. Zumindest im Neuzustand hält sie auch erstaunlich viel Feuchtigkeit von außen ab. In Kombination mit einem Merino Unterhemd war bei mir die Innenseite der Jacke feucht, das Unterhemd aber erstaunlich trocken.


----------



## moxrox (2. November 2016)

yaegi schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit dem MTB ca 4-5 mal die Woche meine Runde Straße nach der Arbeit und suche für den Herbst/Winter eine recht winddichte und schnittige Jacke.
> 
> Problem:
> *ich schwitze hardcore*, da ich meine Runde vollgas fahre. Sind ca 30km und fahre hier in einer knappen Stunde einen Schnitt von ca 32km/h. In der Zeit trinke ich 1,5l.
> ...








Die grössere Herausforderung im Winter ist nicht unbedingt die Kälte sondern das Schwitzen.

 Vergiss Softshell & Goretex Jacken, darin schwitzt du noch mehr bei hoher Intensität - eben wegen dem überall eingearbeiteten "atmungsaktiven" und windschützenden Membran. Schwitzen wirst du allerdings bei hoher Intensität immer.

Übrigens trägst du ein Netzunterhemd ? Probier das mal...

Für deine knappe Stunde würde ich dir eine Fleece (Unterzieh)-Jacke mit nur vorderem Windstopper empfehlen oder ein ähnliches spezifisches Kleidungsstück aus dem Radsport. Hör dich mal um wie sich Sportler in der kälteren Jahreszeit bei kurzen Querfeldeinrennen (Cyclocross & CC MTB) kleiden.


Andere Möglichkeit wäre ebenso eine Windweste oder Windjacke ohne Membran über deine Wärmeschicht. Es gibt auch dünne Windjacken ohne Membran die sogar nochmals Netzeinsatz besitzen an den Seiten und an den Armen, die sind wirklich Klasse und fast das ganze Jahr nützlich.


Hier als Beispiel eine dünne Fleece Variante, hat einen körpernahen Schnitt und man kann das gut mit einem Zwiebelprinzip varieren:


http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/stormproof-unterziehjacke.html




Übrigens gibts seit ein paar Jahre einen MEGA Thread übers Schwitzen in der kühlen Jahreszeit, da gibts ebenso viele nützliche Tipps:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/starkes-schwitzen-kuehle-aus.603743/page-19


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (2. November 2016)

moxrox schrieb:


> Die grössere Herausforderung im Winter ist nicht unbedingt die Kälte sondern das Schwitzen.


Du sagst doch kurz darauf selbst, dass sich schwitzen nicht vermeiden laesst. Bei windigen Oberteilen verdunstet das Zeug dann und dadurch wird's kalt (Verdunstungskaelte). Und Kaelte ist das Problem am frieren.

Daher zwei Optionen:
a) Dauerhaft hohe Intensitaet von Tuer zu Tuer. Dann waermst von innen so gut nach, dass du dich ueber die Abkuehlung eher freust
b) Bei wechselnder Intensitaet: Kombi aus was saugfaehigem drunter + luftdichter Oberschicht. Dann Klamotten sind dann halt nass, aber da nix verdunstet bleibt die Sosse schoen warm.

Bei irgendwelchen Pausen hilft dann nur umziehen.


----------



## maxito (2. November 2016)

32 km\h im Schnitt bei 1,5 Stunden mit dem MTB, das ist Profi-Renntempo, die Jungs haben auch nicht viel an. Da kann man sich nicht wie ein Freizeitradler kleiden.


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. November 2016)

Was hier im Übrigen immer wirr durcheinander geht sind die Temperaturen. 12°C nachts im Sommer sind definitiv zumindest gefühlt wärmer als 12°C im Winter bei beissendem Wind!

Bei 12°C hatte ich neulich meine Winterbib an (Castelli Meno wind, Damen*), dazu ein Craft be active extrem Langarmshirt, drüber mein Castelli Trasparente Trikot (nur vorn Windstopper) und zusätzlich wegen Sichtbarkeit etc. noch die Perfetto Weste in yellow fluo (die ist auch nur vorne winddicht).
Ab und zu wurde es mir etwas wärmer, dann hab ich die Weste einfach ein Stück aufgemacht. Kam auf jeden Fall nach 35km gut trocken zu Hause an.

*Die Herrenvariante ist für 0-8°C, die Damen für 12-20°C angeblich, was totaler Schwachsinn ist denn im Text selbst steht zusätzlich "Diese Hose ist für Bedingungen um 5 °C und darunter geeignet. Je nachdem, wie motiviert Sie sind". Trage sie von Minusgraden bis ca. 10°C maximal, aber dann muss es auch echt kalt/windig sein.

Ich denke, dass du mit einem nicht zu dicken Langarmbaselayer und zusätzlich einem Trikot was vorn Windstopper hat ganz gut bedient wärst. Würde dir mal raten sowas auszuprobieren.
Ggf. auch mal keinen Trinkrucksack, sondern wenn möglich die Flaschen am Rad anbringen. Dann schwitzt du evtl. nicht ganz so arg weil dein Rücken frei ist, und brauchst auch keine 1,5l trinken ergo auch garkeinen Trinkrucksack. So zumindest meine Theorie.

Früher bin ich auch öfters mit Trinkrucksack los, weil es auch praktisch ist einfach nur am Schlauch zu nuckeln. Allerdings ging es mir dann wie dir: wie die Sau geschwitzt wegen dem Rucksack und dann halt auch viel mehr getrunken. Seit ich die Camelbak Flaschen nutze, die viel praktischer sind als ein Rucksack (auch zum Reinigen etc.) hab ich 2 Fliegen mit 1 Klappe > weniger Geschwitze, weniger Ballast am Körper.


----------

